# Favourite song



## Brandy456 (Apr 19, 2007)

:happybunny::elephant::bunnydance:FavouritSong:bunnydance::happybunny:



My favourit song is - 

'Run it' by Chris brown

&amp;

Baby got back -cant remember who sing it. 



The only reason i like baby got back becasue it has my name on it. lol


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 20, 2007)

I likeses

"Shake Shake Shake...Shake Shake Shake.....Shake your booty..."

But I don't got no booties to shake....breeder mama needs to knit me some.

Drew


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 20, 2007)

"Don't ya wish your girlfriend was hot like me"

Enough said....


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Apr 20, 2007)

ohh... I likes:

Baby got back - Sir MixAlot (I like big tails too!)

Apples &amp; Bananas - Raffi (mommee turns this one off after the thirdth time! I don't no why!)

me tried lissining to mommee's... what's it called... oh yeah, _heavymetal_, and something she called... _punk_, but me didn't likeit.


----------



## The Oblivion (Apr 21, 2007)

I WUV this weird song that miss.HAL sings to me.Off of a show (what is a "show"?) called Elfen Lied.I never watchedit,but I wonder what its like!



Obi :bunnydance:


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Maisie's _Bringin' Sexy Back

_Flower: Kriss Kross' _Jump! Jump! 

_Trixie: _Jingle Bells!_


----------



## o0Panic0o (Apr 24, 2007)

Anything by panic at the disco, fall out boy, orwhen im tired, cold play. i also like to listen to nature sounds likerain falling, the ocean (on CD)


----------



## candy07 (Apr 24, 2007)

i like the song

"my hump!"


----------



## Pipp (Apr 24, 2007)

*candy07 wrote: *


> i like the song
> 
> "my hump!"


:bunny18Funny!! 

I chooz"At Da Hop" :rabbithop 

'Corse I wuzzn'tawoundin '58, butSas'sfwiend Bunny Geowge (luv da name but he isunt weally abunny!) pways it on the wadio all da time and it gets us hoppin'.

Pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey all :wave: Oliver here! 
Well, MY favorite song is "I'll be there for you" by the Rembrants! Mymommy used to watch the show Friends a lot and everytime I heard thetheme song, I would do a little happy dance 

And my mommy's favorite song to sing to me is "You and me together"from the disney movie Oliver&amp;Company. She always tells me thestory about how after she watched that movie, she knew she would nameme Oliver and sing that song to me all the time 

Bye for now!

Ollie :bunnybutt:


----------



## MissBea (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm Too Sexy for My Cage

That's my favorite!

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 27, 2007)

I find J.S. Bach's _Air (from Orchestral Suite #3) _to be particularly edifying.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the Manamanah song!

-Snoopy


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Apr 29, 2007)

"Build Me Up Buttercup"

Can you all guess why? Yup you're right, it's my name.

The King Buttercup:bunnydance:


----------



## Loki (May 1, 2007)

*My favorite song right now is "Take a Look at My Girlfriend". HEHE! You guys no why. 

Take a look at her. 





*
Ba ba da da
Ba ba da da
Ba ba da da
Ba ba da da
Ba ba da da

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

It's been some time since we last spoke
This is gonna sound like a bad joke
But momma I fell in love again
It's safe to say I have a new girlfriend

And I know it sounds so old
But cupid got me in a chokehold
And I'm afraid I might give in
Towels on the mat my white flag is wavin'

I mean she even cooks me pancakes
And Alka Seltzer when my tummy aches
If that ain't love then I don't know what love is

We even got a secret handshake
And she loves the music that my band makes
I know I'm young but if I had to choose her or the sun
I'd be one nocturnal son of a gun

(ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

It's been awhile since we talked last and I'm tryin' hard not to talk fast
But dad I'm finally thinkin' I may have found the one
Type of girl that will make you way proud of your son

And I know you heard the last song about the girls that didn't last long
But I promise this is on a whole new plane
I can tell by the way she says my name (ba ba da da)

I love it when she calls my phone
She even got her very own ringtone
If that ain't love then I don't know what love is (ba ba da da)

It's gonna be a long drive home but I know as soon as I arrive home
And I open the door take off my coat and throw my bag on the floor
She'll be back into my arms once more for sure

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

She's got a smile that would make the most senile
Annoying old man bite his tongue
I'm not done
She's got eyes comparable to sunrise
And it doesn't stop there
Man I swear
She's got porcelain skin of course she's a ten
And now she's even got her own song
But movin' on
She's got the cutest laugh I ever heard
And we can be on the phone for three hours
Not sayin' one word
And I would still cherish every moment
And when I start to build my future she's the main component
Call it dumb call it luck call it love or whatever you call it but
Everywhere I go I keep her picture in my wallet like here

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)

Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got (ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot (ba ba da da, ba ba da da)


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 24, 2007)

Im sure its called cupids chokehold by the gym class heros


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny (Jun 28, 2007)

Snuggys Mom* wrote: *


> JimD* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...she gotsa big butt.....
> ...



I like this song.....but why would Snuggys Mom and my Daddy (JimD) sing this to me?
I mean....I'm a big gurl, but REALLY!!
Does my butt look big in my avatar?

~Toots


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tootsie B Bunny wrote: *


> I like this song.....but why would Snuggys Mom and my Daddy (JimD) sing this to me?
> I mean....I'm a big gurl, but REALLY!!
> Does my butt look big in my avatar?


No, Tootsie, you're absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny (Jun 29, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> No, Tootsie, you're absolutely PERFECT!



I knew I always liked you!!!!:inlove:
Got any crasins?

~Toots:bunny17:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

It's gotta be the YMCA, I know the moves and everything!

:bunny5


----------



## Patches (Jul 7, 2007)

My favorite song is the year 3000

patches:inlove:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 19, 2008)

my 1 is, (caramel) fiary tail in new york.

oh oh let me on... (eyore) mai 1 is how to save a life bi the fray.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

Mys faforit song is "Oh Oh It's Magic" bys Pilot. Dats is ma song!  

Magic


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

Bunnyluv4eva gots no bunnah but i herz hamster and iz pushed herz outz da way and started typinz.

So diz iz chester da hamsta speakeen and mah favwite sonz iz

Oh Iz MaGiKs

 ----------------

Oh, oh, oh iz magikz! youze knoweee, neder bewieve it notz zo!

Somting, somting, Iz magikz!

I haz goodz voice doesn'tz meeez?


----------



## Nibbles96 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hiya, Nibbles here!

I wuv the song Shake It by Metro Station, mostly because my hoo-man wuvs it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

The theme song from Tetris! Oh yeah, your parents know what I'm talkin' about! When mama is playing Tetris with the music on, it makes me do Bunny-500's and binky around the room! No lie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

My favorite is "I'm still a guy" by Brad Paisley even after some operation I had at the vet - Rudy






When you see a deer you see Bambi and I see antlers up on the wall. When you see a lake you think picnics and I see a large
mouth up under that log. You're probably thinkin' that you're gonna change me. In some ways well maybe you might. Scrub me
down, dress me up, oh but no matter what remember I'm still a guy.

When you see a priceless French painting and I see a drunk naked girl. You think that riding a wild bull sounds crazy and
I'd like to give it a whirl. Well love makes a man do some things he ain't proud of and in weak moment I might walk your sissy
dog, hold your purse at the mall but remember I'm still a guy.

I'll pour out my heart, hold your hand in the car, write a love song that makes you cry. Then turn right around knock some
jerk to the ground 'cause he copped feel as you walk by.

I can hear you now talkin' to your friends sayin', "Yeah girls he's come a long way from draggin' his knuckles and carryin'
a club and buildin' a fire in a cave." But when you say a back rub means only a back rub then you swat my hand when I try.
Well now what can I say at the end of the day,"Honey, I'm still a guy."

And I'll pour out my heart, hold your hand in the car, write a love song that makes you cry. Then turn right around knock
some jerk to the ground 'cause he copped feel as you walk by.

These days there's dudes gettin' facials, manicured, waxed and botoxed. With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands you
can't grip a tackle box.

Yeah, with all of these men linein' up to get neutered it's hip now to be feminized. I don't highlight my hair, I've still
got a pair.Yeah, honey I'm still a guy.

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked there's a gun in my truck. Oh thank god, I'm still a guy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nibbles96 wrote: *


> Hiya, Nibbles here!
> 
> I wuv the song Shake It by Metro Station, mostly because my hoo-man wuvs it!



Ooh dats is a good song! My hoo-man lufs it too! 

-Bruce


----------



## Crittercrazyjen (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Rappers Delight. Don't know who it be by, but my favowite line is "i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop"

I mean, what bun bun DOESN'T want to hip hop the hippie the hippie to the hip hip hop? That's right, none!


----------

